# 13% goat feed vs 18% goat feed



## DDraisen (Oct 2, 2013)

Now with more than 20 goats Tractor Supply is getting expensive to buy feed at. I got a quote from Southern States for 18% medicated feed of $0.20 lb or $400 per ton with a 3 ton minimum, or $0.26 lb or $520 per ton by the bag which is about $13 per bag. $13 per bag is around what I pay at TS. The bulk results in a 25% savings. However, I found another supplier that will sell me 13% medicated for $0.145 lb or $290 per ton and will sell at same price per 100 lbs. This is a 55% savings from buying by the bag at TS and 30% less than by bulk at Southern States. Question is......is the 18% protein feed really that much better for my goats than the 13%? Or, can I feed the 13% unless and until I want to get a goat show or sale ready? Thoughts please! Thanks, Daniel


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The higher the protein is always better.

But 13% isn't really bad either. Go with what your budget can handle.


----------



## DDraisen (Oct 2, 2013)

I understand the higher protein is better, but is there a percentage above a certain number where it doesn't really matter? Does it only matter if you want to bulk up a goat for show or sale? As with most things, I assume the theory of diminishing returns applies to this as well. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

The highest amount of protein I've seen is 20%…I'm guessing that's for show and market goats, most people I know feed 16% .


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

DDraisen said:


> I got a quote from Southern States for 18% medicated feed of $0.20 lb or $400 per ton with a 3 ton minimum, or $0.26 lb or $520 per ton by the bag which is about $13 per bag. $13 per bag is around what I pay at TS. The bulk results in a 25% savings. However, I found another supplier that will sell me 13% medicated for $0.145 lb or $290 per ton and will sell at same price per 100 lbs. This is a 55% savings from buying by the bag at TS and 30% less than by bulk at Southern States. Question is......is the 18% protein feed really that much better for my goats than the 13%? Or, can I feed the 13% unless and until I want to get a goat show or sale ready? Thoughts please! Thanks, Daniel


It seems to me like you are looking at this from the wrong angle. Whether or not it is cost effective is going to depend on who you are feeding it to, what their protein needs are, and what your hay/pasture brings to the table protein wise. Protein is always the most expensive part of any feed ration, and any excess will end up on the ground in the form of urine or feces. For that reason alone it doesn't make sense to feed more protein than is needed. If you have high quality hay/pasture, the 13% protein feed should be fine for everything with the possible exception of lactating does.


----------



## DDraisen (Oct 2, 2013)

Good advice MsScamp. I have no idea what amt of protein they get from my pastures. They are all healthy looking on 16% from Tractor Supply. My curiosity was with whether they would suffer any going to 13% as it is a tremendous cost savings. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I always look at things in money lol what I would do is I would go with the cheaper grain and see how that goes. If you can see a difference in growth then I would buy some protein tubs. Tsc has 16% tubs and I believe crystal lix has a 20% meat maker tub (not for sure on the % I never bought it) when I first started that's how I did it for my kids. Then I had some cocci kids last year so changed to the medicated but to be honest I think my kids on the 16% look the same as when they were on the cheaper lower % grain and if it wasn't for the medicated part I would go back to the way I did it before. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Hollowdweller (May 5, 2011)

If I went from 18 to 13 my goats milk production would go way down, unless I fed them proportionately more.

Like was said it really depends. 

For instance one year I had some 1500 lb bales of alfalfa clover and fed my goats 8% feed with no drop in production.

If you are raising meat goats then you have to decide if they are getting enough weight gain in the amount of time you need.

If you are just raising pets just as long as they look healthy you are ok.

Like MsScamp said really depends.:think:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, you can tinker with it, try the 13% first and see if it will work well for your goats.
If you need more, then change later.

I prefer the higher % at least 16% because you don't have to feed as much of it, to see good results.


----------



## DDraisen (Oct 2, 2013)

I raise 100% boer goats. They are looking great on the 16% and I am just concerned about going to 13% but the cost savings is significant. I raise breeding stock so turn around weight doesn't matter much, just at time of sale. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

I raise Boers an I feed an 18% feed. My does right now have no kids on them so might get a half cup, just enough for calling them up. My kids are on full feed on the 18%. When I first got into goats I feed a 12% feed an stunted some of my does. They where getting 3 cups of that a day. 16% is the lowest I will go. Is it b/c my pastures are low in protein I dont know maybe. With breeding stock you still need to worry about daily gain an getting them to a good weight by breeding age. I like to keep my jr does on full feed till yearlings. They are also on pasture an they dont get as fat it seems when lotted an on full feed. Try the 13% an keep an eye on everyone an if you dont see drastic changes then it will more than likely work for you. Really keep an eye on lactating does cause they can lose condition fast an almost impossible to put it back on them while they have kids on their side.


----------



## DDraisen (Oct 2, 2013)

Great info! Thanks to all. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

All things being equal, 16% overall protein in the diet is what a goat needs for maintenance. You can go lower if your forage is high in protein (like alfalfa). The 13% may be cheaper, but if your goats are going to need to be fed more feed to try and maintain condition, you won't be saving anything.

I have no browsing and pretty much have a dry lot here. I buy my hay, which up here is usually pretty low in protein. Our 1st cut is usually not able to be dropped until late July (wet fields and not enough drying weather) so it is pretty low. 

I tried to cut costs (I make barely above minimum wage) by getting lower protein/cheaper grain. My animals condition suffered. The kids grew slowly and poorly, the milk production suffered and the over all condition of the adults went down. (I had meat and milk goats at the time). I ended up paying more to get them back into condition than if I had just stayed with buying the higher protein grain all along.

Along with the protein %, you need to compare feed tags for minerals, fiber, fat and other nutrients to see which one is more user friendly. Plus you need to see what they are using for ingredients and compare. There is a reason the other company can seel for wicked cheap....may be they cut costs with poor quality ingredients.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

We pump protein here. I wouldn't even consider a 13% unless it was a filler. We pump 30-40% on growing stock, show stock, and lactating stock.


----------

